

Accumulating 'microplastic' threat to shores - nekojima
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16709045

======
nekojima
A few years ago I walked along an ocean beach and digging down into the 'sand'
found that it was actually very small fragments & grains of plastic that had
accumulated to a depth of at least six inches on this particular beach. Having
read about the Great Pacific Garbage Patch, I found first-hand about the on-
shore impact on this beach and the native flora and fauna along the coastline.

I've thought about possible solutions and start-up opportunities since to help
tackle the problem, but the problem is so huge, wide-spread and cost
intensive, that the solutions I've come up with so far pale into
insignificance of any viable and, at a minimum, break-even options.

FYI, the academic article, for non-subscribers/academics, costs US$35.

